# How can I convert my Excel VBA Macros to EXE File



## nikhild64 (Oct 26, 2018)

Dear All,

I have prepared lots of Excel based Tools using excel macros. In these Excel Sheets user normally browses excel files or inputs data as guided by the Tool and then runs my macros to generate a desired output. Everything is working fine. However, instead of distributing these Tools as Excel sheets, can I convert my codes to a exe file and distribute it to users who can run it there. I searched a lot on excel to exe related threads but didnt get a satisfying answer hence thought of starting a new thread.

Please help!

Regards,
Nikhil


----------



## nikhild64 (Oct 26, 2018)

I have posted this same thread on the below forum. Please check there and then reply over there. Thanks. 
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pr...excel-vba-macros-to-exe-file.html#post4998908


----------



## daverunt (Oct 26, 2018)

I can't reply over there....

I don't think you'll find it possible.
Making it behave more like an .exe seems to be the next best.

I haven't looked at this but it might help.
http://www.cpap.com.br/orlando/XLtoExeMore.asp?IdC=OrlMoreWin2


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 26, 2018)

> I have posted this same thread on the below forum. Please check there and then reply over there. Thanks.


Please do not post questions here, and ask people to reply to other forums.  Many people are not members of both forums.
If you do not want replies on this forum, then do not post to this forum.

Note that you are allowed to Cross-Post (posting the same question across multiple forums) provided that you follow our Cross Posting rules mentioned in rule 13 here (https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/board-announcements/99490-forum-rules.html).  Since you posted the link to the other Forum already, you have already satisfied that requirement.
Pretty much all Excel forums have a similar policy.


----------



## SpillerBD (Oct 26, 2018)

You could distribute as an AddIn or distribute a XLST file.


----------

